
The Monty Hall Problem - vector_spaces
http://www.montyhallproblem.com/
======
vector_spaces
I like the argument from intuition at the very end:

> Imagine that there were a million doors. After you have chosen your door,
> Monty opens all but one of the remaining doors, showing you that they are
> “losers.” It's obvious that your first choice is wildly unlikely to have
> been right. And isn't it obvious that of the other 999,999 doors that you
> didn't choose, the one door he avoided opening is wildly likely to be the
> one with the prize?

